# Help with backsplash



## AshleyS (Apr 14, 2018)

Looking for help picking a backsplash, it's something we have put off for two years now and it's time to get it done. I believe I've successfully attached some photos of the cabinets, countertops, and floors. The two surrounding rooms are a greenish/grey on the walls and the other is a greige. The house over all is mostly craftsman style/farmhouse I'd say. These countertops are not our ideal choice but we're working with what we've got. Any insight would be truly appreciated!


----------



## Todd82TA (Mar 20, 2018)

Here are some ideas off a quick search from HomeDepot.com




















Something with this color pallet would look really good.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

.....................Compliments of Bing Images....
https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=kitchen+backsplash+tiles&qpvt=kitchen+backsplash+tiles&FORM=IQFRML


----------

